# Sticky  Listing of Tech Articles I Have Available



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Over the past 30 years of building, tuning and racing GTOs and Corvettes, I have had the opportunity to do a bit of technical writing for many of the popular magazines and technical publications. I've been privileged to have been involved in dyno sessions at Westech Performance Group with former Hot Rod Editor Matt King and Dyno Legend Steve Brule, and I've been involved in tuning and racing with Ken Crocie (H-O Racing), Milt Schornack, and Dan Whitmore. I stay in contact with, and share information with, other automotive authors, such as Duke Williams, John Hinckley, Hib Halvorson, Henry Olsen and Cliff Ruggles, and I continue to write original articles based on my own testing and observations of the trends in this hobby.

Although many of these articles are specifically targeted at the Corvette community, the technical information with regards to carburetors, ignition timing, and general tuning are universally applicable to all V8 Musclecars, and have direct application to GTOs as well as Corvettes. I make these articles available to enthusiasts for their personal use at no cost - all you have to do is drop me an e-mail request for any article you may find useful or interesting.

I don't post any of my articles on the Internet: I revise my articles frequently based on new data, updated part numbers, and updated technical information, so any articles you see written by me and posted by somebody on the 'Net are generally outdated and obsolete - don't use any of my articles that you have not obtained directly from me. I have even seen some of my articles that have been altered and edited, and many of the ones I see posted have even had my Copywrite removed from the headings. I make this information available to true enthusiasts to make this hobby a little more fun for everyone, but we all know there are some real jerks out there who take advantage of the good-hearted attempts that we all make...

The following is a listing of the current articles I have available. If anyone is interested in this info, simply drop me an e-mail request for the specific article(s) you have an interest in and I'll send you the current version(s).

Lars


The following Tech Papers are available in MS Word format:
(NOTE: Articles vary in size from 50K to 1,500K in size. Normally, only 3 articles can be sent per e-mail. Keep this in mind when requesting “all of the articles”….)

How to Rebuild your Alternator (Rev. D)
BG Carb Installation (Rev. E)
BG Carb Setup (Rev. D)
How to Replace your C4 Brakes (Rev. C)
How to Install your Distributor (Rev. H)
HEI Ignition System Primers (Rev. B)
How to Tune Your Holley (Rev. D)
Holley Street Avenger Stumble Fix (Rev. B)
How to Build a Fuel Line (Rev. L)
How to Rebuild your Front End (C2 & C3) (Rev. B)
How to Set Up Corvette IRS Rear Camber (basic do-at-home version) (Rev. E)
How to Set Your Ignition Timing (Rev. M)
Mitsubishi Eclipse Timing Belt Replacement (Rev. D)
Handy Paint Mixing Formulas for Restorers (Rev. D)
Corvette Body & Paint Basics (applicable to steel cars, too) (Rev. E)
Q-Jet Problems I Have Seen (Rev. J)
Q-Jet “Hot Slot” Base Gasket Info (Rev E)
How to Tune a Q-Jet (Rev. BH)
Problems I’ve seen with Commercially Rebuilt Q-Jets (Rev. E)
How to remove & Clean your C4 Radiator (Rev. E)
How to Replace Your Timing Chain (C4 specific, but applicable to any Chevy) (Rev. D)
How to Determine Top Dead Center (Rev. C)
How to Adjust Your TPS and Idle Speed, Early C4 (Rev. E)
Vacuum Advance Control Units Facts and Specs (Rev. U)
Engine Vacuum Explained (Rev. C)
How to Adjust Your Hydraulic Lifters (Rev. C)


Other good tech articles written by good friends and authorities on the subject that I have available:

"30-30" Solid Lifter Cam Valve Adjustment By John Hinckley and Duke Williams
In-Vehicle Corvette Steering Gear Adjustment By Jim Shea
Modern Gasoline and a Classic Corvette By Henry P. Olsen (Ole’s Carbs)
Engine Oil By Duke Williams


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

WOW Lars, That is quite a lot of info. Thank you for the kind offer to share it!!! Eric :cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks Lars for sending me the tuning series, great info for us novices....:cheers


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 2, 2012)

how do I get your email address so I can request some of your technical documents?
dave


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

dlloyd said:


> how do I get your email address so I can request some of your technical documents?
> dave


Dave,

You can find Lars' email address in any of the following threads;

Pontiac GTO Forum - Search Results


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 2, 2012)

05GTO,

Thanks for the reply.
I must be dumb but I still can not find Lars' email address.
Your message had a link but it did not show me any links to Lars' email

Thanks for your help,
Dave


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Dave,

Sorry about the link, go to the search feature up above and do a search for 
*v8fastcars*, that will direct you to many of Lars' threads where he has posted his email address.


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 2, 2012)

*I got it*

05GTO,

Thanks very much for helping me.
I have sent an email to lars requesting several of his papers.

Again thanks for your help,

Dave


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

lars said:


> Over the past 30 years of building, tuning and racing GTOs and Corvettes, I have had the opportunity to do a bit of technical writing for many of the popular magazines and technical publications. I've been privileged to have been involved in dyno sessions at Westech Performance Group with former Hot Rod Editor Matt King and Dyno Legend Steve Brule, and I've been involved in tuning and racing with Ken Crocie (H-O Racing), Milt Schornack, and Dan Whitmore. I stay in contact with, and share information with, other automotive authors, such as Duke Williams, John Hinckley, Hib Halvorson, Henry Olsen and Cliff Ruggles, and I continue to write original articles based on my own testing and observations of the trends in this hobby.
> 
> Although many of these articles are specifically targeted at the Corvette community, the technical information with regards to carburetors, ignition timing, and general tuning are universally applicable to all V8 Musclecars, and have direct application to GTOs as well as Corvettes. I make these articles available to enthusiasts for their personal use at no cost - all you have to do is drop me an e-mail request for any article you may find useful or interesting.
> 
> ...


I know this thread is old but Im hoping these are avaialble
Rebuilding front end and how to build fuel line
Thanks DRoach


----------

